
Americans have become more sceptical about claims of sexual harassment - circadiam
https://www.economist.com/united-states/2018/10/20/measuring-the-metoo-backlash
======
circadiam
Sans paywall: [https://outline.com/5V9peB](https://outline.com/5V9peB)

